# A soft clumping litter?



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

I was reading one of Dr. Jeans articles about cat litter problems. although my kitty doesn't have a problem going in the box, i feel the litter makes his paws hurt. He's declawed and the litter is like fine gravel. I never really thought of it until now. 



> The declaw factor
> 
> Declawed cats may choose softer surfaces over the coarse feel of litter. Newly declawed kittens or cats may instantly make an association between the pain in their paws and the litter. Lesson? Don’t. If your cat is already declawed, use the softest substrate possible. Check out Dr. Jean’s excellent article “A Rational Look at Declawing” in our library for a complete, science-based look at this procedure.


I would really prefer to have clumping litter but i want it to be softer, does anyone know of a clumping litter that's soft?

Thankz in advance!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

I use Shweat Scoop, which is made from wheat. It is a clumping litter, but softer than the traditional kinds.


----------



## Javern (Sep 16, 2004)

i'm trying to recall a litter i tried once that was a really fine litter, excellent clumping. I think it was the Arm & Hammer one, very fine texture and 'silky'


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

May I ask why the cat was de-clawed? 

Abhay


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

My declawed kitty likes Arm & Hammer. It is very soft. He didn't care for S'wheat Scoop and he absolutely hated any crystal litter I got him.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

spittles said:


> May I ask why the cat was de-clawed?
> 
> Abhay


i didn't declaw him so i don't kno the exact reason. The very first owners(that declawed him) had been my friends Grandparents and I think because they were old they didn't want to go though the "trouble" (if you wanna call it trouble :roll: ) of training him not tto scratch things and destroy things. 

If i could get my poor baby's claws back i would!


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Cool  

Abhay


----------

